# 2n spark



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

1942 2n wont fire......new battery......magneto problem? Thxs


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

2N should have a front mount distributer though some of the war time models and some industrial replacement engines did come with a magneto.
Which do you have?


----------

